# My First Flower in Years!!



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Im not even sure which crypt this is, but take a look and you tell me Cool...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet! Congrats! looks like a wendtii variety.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe you are correct G! Thanks


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice! I like your moss too.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks The moss has started to take over the whole bed. It forms a nice green carpet over the mud.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Congrat! first spathe always keep in your mind.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

They come and go so fast


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

orlando said:


> They come and go so fast


That is usual with crypts ... don´t worry about.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

It seems most of my crypts are starting to flower at the same time..I will get some photos up in the AM. 
I guess changing my light schedule seemed to help.
It works with my tomato as well.


----------

